# Your tips for this (( SUMMER ))



## naveen_reloaded (Apr 25, 2008)

Hi all..,

How is your weather in your places...INDIA is well known for got summer...so suggest few tips or advice to others...

Here is mine..

Get a girl and go to spencer or landmark or theatre or any place which has centralised A/C.. 

This is the time to show your parents that you are a book worm...start early and visit higin botham's and start reading a novel!

Stop eating and start drinking water.... Ice cold!

Shutdown your pc's as they can dissipate too much of heat! Hiihihi 

Run to a hill station and start acting link a saint for next few months!

If you dont have a/c , you better get one by selling your friends bike!


Whats your advice?


----------



## iMav (Apr 25, 2008)

live a normal life and dont waste water

quit smoking, don't drink alcohol, turn vegetarian, use condoms

and don't ride such vehicles:

*cache.gawker.com/assets/images/4/2008/04/thumb463x_Unobike1.jpg


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Apr 25, 2008)

Lol...
I never knew condoms keep one cool in summer...should try! Hi ii hi hi ....

No offence dude!


----------



## The Outsider (Apr 25, 2008)

grow a beer belly


----------



## Faun (Apr 25, 2008)

chilled beer, veggie food, no fast food


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Apr 25, 2008)

Bike was awesome!


----------



## goobimama (Apr 26, 2008)

For one don't come into close contact with cats. Their engine runs a little too hot.

2. Get a mac. They run much cooler than PCs. So while my PC whines louder than my HT system, my Mac is as silent as, well, its silent. 

3. Don't go to Goa for a holiday. Its humid, hot and if you were planning on gawking at hot foreigners, they are all gone back to where they came from.

4. I would advice you however, not to use ACs. I personally don't use a fan even at night, although that is a little extreme. ACs are a drain on electricity and produce a lot of CFCs as well. Not advisable for the environment. 

5. Go to Goa for a holiday. The beaches are awesome during the summer! Nothing like going for a nice cool swim and then chilling out on some jungle juice at a beach shack. 

6. Think cool. Its all in the head. And have a watermelon if you can't instigate those cool thoughts. Have a watermelon even if you can instigate those cool thoughts.


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Apr 26, 2008)

^ Points 3 and 5 are contradictory !


----------



## iMav (Apr 26, 2008)

[offtopic]
@goobi: did u see an inconvenient truth?[/offtopic]


----------



## phreak0ut (Apr 26, 2008)

Avoid going out during the day, you might get a sunburn or a bad and uneven tan. Your girlfriend might not recognise you


----------



## confused!! (Apr 26, 2008)

Stop eating fried snacks during IPL matches and start eating watermelons...


----------



## kumarmohit (Apr 26, 2008)

goobimama said:
			
		

> For one don't come into close contact with cats. Their engine runs a little too hot.
> 
> 2. Get a mac. They run much cooler than PCs. So while my PC whines louder than my HT system, my Mac is as silent as, well, its silent.
> 
> ...



Seriously Goobi!
Should we or should we not go to Goa?


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Apr 26, 2008)

^ that's wat i mentioned ... contradictory !


----------



## fun2sh (Apr 26, 2008)

its the goooooooobimana! 
goooo goa ....... 
na gooooo goa


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 26, 2008)

phreak0ut said:


> Avoid going out during the day, you might get a sunburn or a bad and uneven tan. Your girlfriend might not recognise you


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Apr 26, 2008)

1.as t159 said,grow a beer belly,it looks so sexy(according to some women atleast).

2._Nimbupaani_ for the win!,drink as much nimbu paani with salts to avoid dehydration.

3.Avoid using AC's as much as possible,seriously.

4.Stop thinking about hot girls.

5.go for early morning walks,I mean really early.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Apr 26, 2008)

*www.jtrue.com/cartoons/art/low/sun_flashlight.jpg


----------



## praka123 (Apr 26, 2008)

although I agree,summer is hot,but here it is raining every evening 

1.drink sugarcane juice chilled
2.if that doesnot fit,drink chilled kallu(toddy) esp from palms.
3.If it is too hot,go to some clean river(I dont meant that madras T.nagar koovam crap) and have a swim
4.join SRK fanclub if you are a NI,Join a Rajani fan club if you are in TN (it is a license to do all mischievous?)
5.for kerala guys,beware of lightning these days...


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Apr 26, 2008)

raining ??? wow ... 

hope it rains her in chennai...

its becoming hot and hot everyday....


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 27, 2008)

praka123 said:


> here it is raining every evening
> 
> 1.drink sugarcane juice chilled



raining??? *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/13.gif

+1 
sugarcane juice chilled. *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/38.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/38.gif
*a.imagehost.org/0198/sugercane1.jpg


----------



## goobimama (Apr 27, 2008)

kumarmohit said:


> Seriously Goobi!
> Should we or should we not go to Goa?


Don't question the preachings of the Guruji. Do as you are told. 

The Guruji has spoken.


----------



## Pathik (Apr 27, 2008)

Was Guruji high on feni when he spoke?


----------



## Faun (Apr 27, 2008)

iMav said:


> and don't ride such vehicles:
> 
> *cache.gawker.com/assets/images/4/2008/04/thumb463x_Unobike1.jpg


*gizmodo.com/384074/uno-a-unicycle+motorbike+segway-hybrid


----------



## krazzy (Apr 27, 2008)

Pathik said:


> Was Guruji high on feni when he spoke?



LMAO! It seems so.


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 27, 2008)

praka123 said:


> although I agree,summer is hot,but here it is raining every evening
> 
> 1.drink sugarcane juice chilled
> 2.if that doesnot fit,drink chilled kallu(toddy) esp from palms.
> ...



Even my parents say to have Sugar Cane Juice in summer but later I found out that it has high calorie content. So not sure if Calorie Conscious people would want to have it regularly.


----------



## goobimama (Apr 27, 2008)

^^ Are you crazy? Those are organic sugars. It will no way create any problem (unless you are diabetic or something) with regard to weight and such. Of course, too much of anything is a bad thing.

And I never drink Feni. It is disgusting. I'm an urrack guy.


----------



## praka123 (Apr 27, 2008)

I am a_ Kallu Kudiyan_(drinks toddy, local alcohol drink in kerala)  tried feny sometime back;it dont gave any Intellectual awakening after drank


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 27, 2008)

1.use Ubuntu hardy heron if you dont wanna burn yourself  dealing with BSODs
2.Eat hell loads of watermelons,ohh they're yummy,im eating one.
3.Drink Nimbu paani at least thrice a day and go to washroom every 15 mins 
4.dont use torrents coz keeping PCs on for long hours could turn ur proccy into a toast
5.Avoid hillstations,they sukk,turn the AC on,get some watermelons and watch IPL.
6.avoid outdoor sports coz  ull loose lots of salts if u play outside for long hours.more than 1 hr could tire u like hell.So,get some DVDs like Vegas 2,Assassins creed,Turok,Iron man(torrents and RS are also there) and burn ur graphix card


----------



## Faun (Apr 27, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> 1.use Ubuntu hardy heron if you dont wanna burn yourself  dealing with BSODs
> 2.Eat hell loads of watermelons,ohh they're yummy,im eating one.
> 3.Drink Nimbu paani at least thrice a day and go to washroom every 15 mins
> 4.dont use torrents coz keeping PCs on for long hours could turn ur proccy into a toast
> ...


Point 2 is fatal if consumed in high proportion
Point 3 could be replaced with drink lots of water, feel satiated
Point 5 do not use AC, u could be inviting bad effects in nature and on your body
Point 6 Do play outside, in the evening, badminton or cricket, good for health and removal of excess salt and toxins
Point X Do take shower 2 times a day


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 27, 2008)

T159 said:


> Point 2 is fatal if consumed in high proportion
> Point 3 could be replaced with drink lots of water, feel satiated
> Point 5 do not use AC, u could be inviting bad effects in nature and on your body
> Point 6 Do play outside, in the evening, badminton or cricket, good for health and removal of excess salt and toxins
> Point X Do take shower 2 times a day


I told that play for 1 hr.more than that could be tiring.
how are watermelons fatal?


----------



## goobimama (Apr 27, 2008)

Since the topic is hot, I thought I'd cash in on some free publicity. Here's a guide on How to make a Watermelon Pizza...


----------



## Faun (Apr 27, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> I told that play for 1 hr.more than that could be tiring.
> how are watermelons fatal?


*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Citrulline


----------



## vandit (Apr 28, 2008)

my tips for this summer are :



1.) Wear cool hats....
*img107.imageshack.us/img107/8572/meow3ok5.th.jpg

2.) Laugh a lot....


*img155.imageshack.us/img155/757/meow1dm3.th.jpg


3.) Sit near the window and watch others burning under the sun !!


*img209.imageshack.us/img209/271/meow2tp3.th.jpg


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Apr 28, 2008)

If everybody avoids HOT gals on summer, where wud they go? Atleast i can withstand the summer for such added benefits

BTW here its raining with thunders!!!! in Kerala


----------



## goobimama (Apr 28, 2008)

Avoid HOT girls? Just during the times when they are wearing less and less clothes? (Less time to take the last remaining bits off). Sheeeez.


----------



## manishjha18 (Apr 28, 2008)

1.drink aam panna-marathi term-dont know hindi term-cools your body
2.eat onions


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 28, 2008)

Last year during summer my old PC crashed coz of keeping it on for long hours during summer. Later I found out that the problem was with the motherboard. I have PC in my room which doenst have proper Ventilation. Do you think this can effect my new PC especially since I keep it on for day + night. Any suggestions?


----------



## Kiran.dks (Apr 28, 2008)

Important: Avoid girls becoz they are HOT, you will be charred.


----------



## phreak0ut (Apr 29, 2008)

Don't have too much of sugarcane juice, you'll end up being in the loo for a longer time


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 29, 2008)

phreak0ut said:


> Don't have too much of sugarcane juice, you'll end up being in the loo for a longer time


What's that for?


----------



## phreak0ut (Apr 29, 2008)

^Loose motions


----------



## victor_rambo (Apr 29, 2008)

Limbu Sherbat. Anyone?


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Apr 29, 2008)

@Kiran_tech_mania
Send them to me, as this summer heat is no probs for me.


----------



## praka123 (Apr 29, 2008)

wear lungy like I do 8)  anyone else?


----------



## Pathik (Apr 29, 2008)

^arey yaar ye sab chod and celebrate your birthday.


----------



## Faun (Apr 29, 2008)

wat is limbu ? 



praka123 said:


> wear lungy like I do 8)  anyone else?


na baba na, kab sarak jaye pata nahi


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Apr 29, 2008)

Lamba Neembu?


----------



## Pathik (Apr 29, 2008)

Lemons.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Apr 29, 2008)

vandit said:


> my tips for this summer are :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 the last cat seems to be armed with a mini-sniper!

cat with sniper,now we are dead.


----------



## Faun (Apr 29, 2008)

^^not really, cats can purr but cant maneuver fingers to pull the trigger


----------

